# Dringend.... Lösung zu Java-Aufgabe



## sven (10. Jul 2004)

Hallo, habe ein dickes Problem,

muss für die Uni eine Java -Aufgabe Lösen.

Dachte ich schaff das mit einen paar Büchern etc.

Leider hat das nicht so geklappt wie ich das wollte...

Gibt es hier irgendjemanden, der so eine Aufgabe in ein paar Minuten lösen kann????????

Wäre super super nett,

Hier die Aufgabe

Erstellung eines JAVA-Applets, das einen Text von der HTML-Seite einliest und
diesen mehrfach innerhalb eines Javafensters auf dem Bildschirm ausgibt. Dabei
sollen die Textzeilen schräg nach unten versetzt werden.
Aufgabenstellung:
Es ist ein Java-Applet zu schreiben, das zwei Parameterwerte aus der HTML-Seite
übernimmt.
1. den auszugebenden Text
2. die Anzahl der Wiederholungen des Textes
Hilfestellung zum Applet:
Neben den automatisch importierten Klassen benötigt das Applet die Klassen Applet
und Graphics.
Nach der Deklaration der Klasse müssen die Variablen und Objekte deklariert
werden.
Zwei Methoden müssen deklariert werden:
init()
paint()
In der Methode init müssen die Anweisungen für folgende Aufgaben enthalten sein:
- Einlesen der Parameter aus der HTML-Seite (anzahl = Wiederholungen {=4}
und text = „ ….gleich mehrfach….“)
Kalenderwoche 26 (21.06.-25.06.04) Universität Potsdam
Lehrstuhl für Wirtschafts- und Verwaltungsinformatik
- Achten Sie darauf, das importierte Parameter immer als String vorliegen. Falls
notwendig, muss eine Typumwandlung vorgenommen werden.
- Falls die Daten aus der HTML-Seite nicht lesbar, fehlerhaft oder nicht
vorhanden sind, muss über eine Bedingungsabfrage geklärt werden, was bei
auftreten eines Fehlerwertes (Textausgabe über die Java-Konsole: „Kein Text
in der HTML-Seite angegeben“ bzw. setzen eines Standardwertes 3 bei
fehlender Anzahl der Wiederholungen sowie Ausgabe einer Fehlermeldung
„Keine Anzahl der Wiederholungen angegeben“) und was im Normalfall
passieren soll.
- Denken Sie daran, dass das Java-Fenster dem Browser mitgeteilt werden
muss.
In der Methode paint müssen die Anweisungen für folgende Aufgaben enthalten
sein:
- eine Schleife muss erzeugt werden, damit die Textausgabe wiederholt
erfolgen kann
- die Textausgabe soll nach folgenden Kriterien erfolgen:
o Die Ausgabe der ersten Zeile erfolgte an den Punkten x = 0 und y = 0
o der x-Wert mit jeder Zeile 20 Pixel weiter rechts gesetzt werden und der
y-Wert ab der zweiten Zeile 20 Pixel tiefer stehen.
Siehe auch nachfolgendes Struktogramm:
-
Für zähler:= 1 bis anzahl
x = 20 * zähler - 20
y = 20 * zähler
zähler = zähler + 1
Zeichne String
Benennen Sie die Klasse mit „MultiText“ und speichern Sie das Java-Applet unter
dem gleichen Namen („MultiText.java“). Die HTML-Datei soll den Namen
„multi.html“ erhalten. 


Viel Dank

Gruß 

sven


----------



## Roar (10. Jul 2004)

sven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss für die Uni eine Java -Aufgabe Lösen.



war ja klar bei dem titel



> Dachte ich schaff das mit einen paar Büchern etc.
> Leider hat das nicht so geklappt wie ich das wollte...



wieso nicht? hast du nichtmal nen ansatz??



> Gibt es hier irgendjemanden, der so eine Aufgabe in ein paar Minuten lösen kann????????



ja, mehrere.

ich weiß ja nicht ob du geglaubt hast dass dir schneller geholfen wird wenn du den gleichen beitrag in 3 verschiedene foren schriebst, aber dreifachposts werden gelöscht  :!: 


achja: hier gibt es sicher die dir deine aufgabe machen, aber da solltest du schon sagen was du so bezahlst

und: wenn du schon deine hausaufgaben nicht machen kannst, wie willst du deinen abschluss schaffen?  :applaus:


----------



## sven (10. Jul 2004)

@

Sorry, wußte nicht welches Forum das richtige ist,

zur Erklärung:

Ich studiere Bwl , habe also eigentlich nicht wirklich was mit Informatik etc. zu tun.

Nun braucht man aber um Das Grundstudium zu bestehen einen Informatik-Schein.

Klausur ist nächste Woche und ich weitgehend alles drauf. Java kommt in der Klausur nicht vor.

Es gab aber während des Semsters Übungsaufgaben, die wir lösen konnten und dafür Punkte erhalten haben. Wer alle Punkte erreicht hat, bekommt in der Klausur 20% Punktebonus.

Habe alle Aufgaben gelöst, nur die Java nicht. Ist einfach zu krass. Kapier das nicht wirklich. Saß lange dran......

Finds auch etwas übertrieben was die da von uns verlangen.

Naja lange Rede... würde natürlich gerne die 20 % bekommen, somit sicherer sein.

Daher mein letzter Versuch hier, da es sehr schnell gehen muss.

Natürlich bin ich auch bereit jemandem dafür was zu geben. 

Gruß

sen


----------



## der Pate (10. Jul 2004)

ich hab hier ne lösung:


```
import java.awt.Graphics;

public class MultiText extends java.applet.Applet {
    
    String text;
    int anzahl, x=0, y=10;
    public void init() {
        try{
            text = getParameter("Text");
            anzahl = Integer.parseInt(getParameter("Wiederholungen"));
        }
        catch(Exception e){
            anzahl = 3;
            text = " ….gleich mehrfach…";
        }
    }
    
    public void paint(Graphics g){
        for(int i=0; i<anzahl; i++){
            g.drawString(text,x,y);
            x += 20;
            y += 20;
        }
    }
}
```
 :meld:


----------



## sven (10. Jul 2004)

vielen vielen Dank erstmal, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.

Jetzt nur die Frage:

wie verfahre ich mit dem Speichern:

Benennen Sie die Klasse mit „MultiText“ und speichern Sie das Java-Applet unter 
dem gleichen Namen („MultiText.java“). Die HTML-Datei soll den Namen 
„multi.html“ erhalten. 

Das von Dir geschriebene also als "MultiText.java" speichern?
Und die HTML - Datei??

Bin wirklich nicht der Hellste in diesem Thema.....

Falls es kein zusätzlicher Aufwand für dich ist: Kannst du mir diese Sachen als Anhang in ner E-Mail schreiben?

meine : bencem@gmx.de

Glaubst gar nicht wie dankbar ich dir bin/wäre.....

Gruß

sven


----------



## sven (10. Jul 2004)

Keiner der sich erbarmen kann und mir den letzten Teil der obrigen Aufgabe löst??????

der Pate hat doch schon super Arbeit geleistet.

Weiß bloß nicht in welcher Form man diese Lösung abgeben kann bzw. was noch fehlt.

Denke das dürfte doch nicht mehr so ein Aufwand sein oder???

Bitte, Bitte, wo bleibt meine Rettung???????

Gruß sven


----------



## Guest (10. Jul 2004)

Weiß leider nicht genau, wie die Aufgabe zu verstehen ist. Ich denke aber, unter den ganzen Experten hier wird es schon jemand geben der dir hilft. Drück dir die Daumen...


----------



## DrZoidberg (10. Jul 2004)

sven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keiner der sich erbarmen kann und mir den letzten Teil der obrigen Aufgabe löst?



Kuckst du hier:
http://www.selfjava.de/java0201.htm

Und hör auf mit den Mehrfach Posts. Das führt nur dazu, dass deine Themen geschlossen werden und du weniger Antworten bekommst.


----------



## DrZoidberg (10. Jul 2004)

Ich frage mich, wieso du anscheindend nicht die geringste Ahnung von Java und Applets hast. Du hast doch behauptet du hättst da lange dran gesessen.
Und dann weisst du nicht mal wie die HTML Datei aussehen muss.


----------



## sven (10. Jul 2004)

@sorry wollte sicher kein doppel Posting machen, computer halt. Dachte aber mit einem zweiten schauen vielleicht ein paar mehr rein.

Saß (und sitze) lange an Informatik dran, leider kapier ich Java und co nicht wirklich. Alles andere geht ja, aber das hat auch mehr wirtschaftlichen Bezug ( wel Wirtschaftsinformatik) Miese Unterlagen vom Prof kommen hinzu. 

War halt meine letzte Hoffnung hier noch jemanden zu finde, der das in 5 Minuten erledigen kann. 

Wäre also super wenns noch klappt.

Gruß

sven


----------



## Roar (10. Jul 2004)

sven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @sorry wollte sicher kein doppel Posting machen, computer halt.



klar.. darum auch 5mal den gleichen text in verschiedene foren, ne? *dz*


----------



## Gast (10. Jul 2004)

Mein Gott Leute, 

ich dachte, das Motto in diesem Forum lautet: "Die Java- Community, in der einem garantiert geholfen wird". Wenn er es könnte, dann hätte er sich doch nicht an Euch gewandt. Muss man sich hier dafür rechtfertigen, wenn man Java nicht kann?  :roll: 
Er hat vielleicht andere Stärken

Ist doch für Leute wie Euch eine Sache von 5 Minuten. Und er hat ja scheinbar auch Bezahlung angeboten.

Also, immer locker bleiben!


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jul 2004)

@Gast: Voll und ganz bin ich nicht Deiner Meinung, denn es gibt genügend Besucher dieses Forums, die sich nur all zu gerne ihre Hausaufgaben von uns machen lassen würden. Und dafür sind wir nun mal nicht da.

@sven: Also der Rest ist nicht mehr schwer. Du kopierst Dir einfach den Quellcode von derPate und fügst ihn in eine Datei die Du z.B. mit einem Texteditor öffnest ein. Dann speicherst Du diese Datei unter dem Namen *MultiText.java*.
Danach kompilierst Du die Datei mit dem Java-Compiler mit dem Befehl:
*javac MultiText.java -target 1.1*
Wähle am besten diesen Befehl, so bist Du vor möglichen Überraschungen sicher.

Jetzt kopierst Du Dir das hier...

```
<html>
  <head><title>MultiText-Applet</title></head>
  <body>
    <applet code="MultiText.class" width=300 heigth=200>
      <param name="Text" value="Dieser Text wurde aus der HTML-Seite ausgelesen">
      <param name="Wiederholungen" value="4">
    </applet>
  </body>
</html>
```
...und fügst das in eine Datei ein, die Du ebenfalls mit einem Texteditor öffnest und speicherst sie unter dem Namen *multi.html* ab. Außerdem sollten beide Dateien zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Ausführung im gleichen Verzeichnis liegen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Jul 2004)

hm..klar wollen wir hier helfen, und es wird hier auch sehr viel geholfen, aber des öffteren macht  man sich gedanken über manche Themen und nur zu oft ist es offensichtlich, dass die leute absolut *KEINE LUST* haben sich auch nur ein bisschen mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen!

Und @sven, die aufgabe die du gestellt hast war wirklich nicht allzuschwer. Ohne die jetzt verärgern zu wollen oder sowas kann ich dir absolut nicht glauben, dass du auch nur ein kleines bisschen in ein Java Buch beim Thema "Applets" reingeschaut hast. 

Weil: Die Aufgabe besteht aus 2 Methoden:

init: Hier musst du eigentlich gar nichts tun, auser dem Parameter "Text" zu holen und in umzuwandeln (Wortlaut: Typenumwandlung). In jedem Javabuch, oder zumindest in 99% aller halbwegs guter bücher wirst du im inhaltsverzeichniss das Thema Typenumwandlung finden. Es steht sogar dabei, dass der Eingabetysp ein String ist, und die anzahl der Wiederholungen kann nur eine Ganzzahl sein.

paint: Hier wird nur gezeichnet, anzahl wiederholungen ist logischerweise eine schleife, dazu muss man auch nicht wirklich javakentnisse haben, die syntax einer for-schleife ist wohl auch nicht das problem. in deinem buch wird es ganz sicher ein kapitel über das zeichnen geben, dort findest du dann methoden wie z.b. "drawString", die vom namen her eigentlich schon alles sagen, und die x position und y position zu verändern, dazu brauch man kein buch


Aber gut, jetzt hast du deine Aufgabe und hoffentlich bestehst du den Schein. Du solltest dich trotzdem mal ein bisschen mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen. Ich erklör nem guten freund auch regelmäßig C, obwohl es ihn nicht interessiert, er passt trotzdem auf und lernt es auch


----------

